# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Someone was controlling my dream

## AHiddenSaint

I love dreams, but this one really freaked me out. The reason it freaked me out is because I was very aware that I was sleeping. The bad stuff is I wasn't alone in my dream and someone else was controlling the dream itself. How do I defeat this if it happens again?

I'll explain a little more basically in the dream someone kept making me see things I didn't want to see. The person was never revealed, but instead a name was given of Steve. My normal dreams would be turned into hellish seen. At one point there was body's scattered and stuff poking through peoples head. It was always zombie type stuff. In the dream itself I was very aware that I was dreaming because the dreams would reset themselves. At one moment I would think I was awake and then the person would be there. It wasn't that I felt the person was trying to hurt me, but instead they were making me see stuff I didn't want to see. 

Here is were it gets weird though because I actually talked to other people inside the dream. Apparently the other people were part of network that allowed dreams to happen. I talked to someone who listened to complaints. I remember telling them it isn't that I'm afraid of being hurt in the dream, but instead the stuff that he keeps showing me is annoying and it's making me not want to dream. The person seemed understanding of my problems, but even after that this person kept trying to change my dreams. The person also didn't want me to leave the dream and at one time I felt my eyelids moving on the outside and remember telling the person that I'm going to wake up soon rather you like it or not because I will force myself awake. Not to long after that I did wake up.

----------


## CowMan339

weird, maybe you should listen and think about what hes showing you, it could be kindof like  "The Christmas Carol" by Charles Dickens. also, it was cool when you said u talked to the complaint guy, he couldve been the complaint department of your subconcious!!!  ::D:   awesome!!!

----------


## Gus

i wouldnt be suprised

----------


## Oneiro

There are two ways to answer this:

1) LD is all in the head, is controlled by the self, and shows us insights into our subconscious needs/expectations/frustrations;

2) LD is not all in the head, and is not controlled by the self, but by a certain type of DC, which entice dreamers to play a part in a contrived scenario.

To play LD politics, and choose one or the other answer, based on one's beliefs and NOT on one's experiences, surely would be foolish.

Perhaps your way out of this is to ask the DCs if they are controlling your dream, and why. Prepare yourself for a shock if you ever get the control to remember to ask them such questions.

----------


## sss3d

Maybe you might be delusioned?  
Do you think a lot about conspiracies in real life?

----------


## RCLefty

Try yelling something "Face me, Steve!" or "Steve, get over here!"  Be assertive, and assume control of the situation.  I chose the word "assume" carefully here.  Just take the control that's already yours, and demand an explanation.

It ought to work.

----------


## AHiddenSaint

> _Originally posted by sss3d_
> *Maybe you might be delusioned?  
> Do you think a lot about conspiracies in real life?*



Not really into conspiracies as a whole but sometimes politic stuff. I just thought it was interesting because out of all my experiences with dreaming I have never had that happen before. I've been in dreams that start over into a new dream, but never one that had the effect that one did of actually talking to people. I normally take control of my dreams with thinking of myself as a God in them. This was different because it was still out of my control yet I knew I was dreaming. BTW I believe I have been in almost ever stage of dreaming at one time because I do experiment on myself with dreams. It was just odd and I just wanted to share it.

----------


## Bassface

what if steve was the subconscious part of your mind? like your subconscious has asumed a DC just trying to mess with you?

----------


## BillyBob

yes dreams can seem very real and even like theres someone controlling what you see, the trick is to not take all this seriously, their only dreams, your the one making them more than that by believing (its happened to me)

and yeah like that other person said, yelling in LDs and being angry usually leads to blind hate and fearlessness, so try that  :wink2:

----------


## Anya

Once i had this dream where i was talking with a friend of mine.  He and i were not on good terms at the time. And in the dream we were in these woods on this path and he laid down, and i laid my head on his belly so that i was at a 90 degree angle form him.  As we were talking in this position, i realized i was dreaming, and told him that if he didn't stop acting like he was, i was going to leave the dream.  He said, "No - you won't."  and he was right.  I couldn't wake myself out of it.  what i ended up doing was changing the circumstance.  We moved from the woods to a lake.  And i found other people to talk to.
But i remember that experience so vividly - he called me bluff - He called my bluff in MY dream.  My subconcious called my bluff.  I called my own bluff!
I mean, wtf.
But I did find ways of working around the walls i put myself in.
I have had dreams like that, too where the person refusing my exit of the dream is a government agent.  i am obsessed with government conspiracy so it made sense to me that they would be in my dreams and they would be telling me what i can and cannot do as i was trying to fight them.  Damn the man.

----------


## AHiddenSaint

> _Originally posted by Bassface_
> *what if steve was the subconscious part of your mind? like your subconscious has asumed a DC just trying to mess with you?*



That is why i think this one was interesting because there is so many interesting answers. If your subconscious mind is able to take that much control of the dream then what is the full realms of possibilities that this could lead to? If one was able to create a world similar to this in a LD were they were in full control could they not then talk directly to their subconscious about things normally we as humans don't even think of? What is the level that this could extend to by recreating controllable fields on the mind itself? What knowledge could we learn and what places could we visit by using our own subconscious as a guide?

----------


## wild dreamer girl

are you on any anti-depressent drugs?  

The reason I am askin gis cause I am, and with them you  get very horrific dreams that are extreamly vivid and unexplainable.

This is what might be causing that if you are.

Just a thought

----------


## AHiddenSaint

> _Originally posted by wild dreamer girl_
> *are you on any anti-depressent drugs?  
> 
> The reason I am askin gis cause I am, and with them you  get very horrific dreams that are extreamly vivid and unexplainable.
> 
> This is what might be causing that if you are.
> 
> Just a thought*



nope just pure meditation for me.

----------


## nanami-zero

ive heard of this, but ive never experienced it.... i guess you couldnt stop it from happening but whoever did it was messing with your free will, and that isnt cool!!!! but not that i know anything.   ::shakehead2::

----------


## death wrangler

well first of all this is my first post, hello everybody!  ::D: 

to make it short and simple Ahiddensaint it sounds like you were a victim of dreamwalking. have you had problems with anyone with the name steve? if not it could be someone naming themselves steve. dreamwalking to make it simple is when someone jumps out of their dream and into your dream or someone elses dream (think the episode of spongebob where he jumps out of his dreamcloud and into other peoples dreamclouds) dont beleive me? go look at www.psipog.net (yes i deal with PSI and im damn proud of it 8) )

if your skeptic about this kind of stuff im not forcing you im just offering it up. anyways Ahiddensaint I haven't read much about dreamwalking so I do not know if there is a way to prevent it. if there isnt if you become victim to it again don't worry. its your dream lol. all you gotta do is make your arm into a plasma cannon.. or i dunno lol make him the size of an ant and squish him lol. or try talking to him and ask him why he's controling your dreams or w.e. basicly if he's trying to be violent in anyway i would just shootfirst and ask questions later  XD............Has this happened anymore since you posted it?

sorry for digging up a topic i just saw this and decided to see what was going on.

----------


## Jack D.

I can't tell  you what to do, just what I'd do. 

I'd kick his ass. You need to start dream journaling, and dream incubating, because this DC is goading you. He wants a fight, and the only way he's going to go away is if you fight him. Once you win, you'll be in control of your dreams. 

This might be your body telling you that you're ready to control your lucid dreams.

----------


## Awhislyle

[email protected]>!>>!# It must be some uber dreamer that can control peoples dreams and make you not able to wake, he chose you over a famous person, a rich person, the president, or any leader. This is a dangerous man. 
The ONLY solution
Make a tinfoil hat and wear it while you sleep.


 ::roll::   ::roll::   ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## .jared.

> _Originally posted by Awhislyle_
> *[email protected]>!>>!# It must be some uber dreamer that can control peoples dreams and make you not able to wake, he chose you over a famous person, a rich person, the president, or any leader. This is a dangerous man. *
> The ONLY solution
> Make a tinfoil hat and wear it while you sleep.
> 
> 
>  * * **



hahaha. this post wins.

----------


## Jack D.

> _Originally posted by .jared._
> *
> 
> hahaha. this post wins.*



Not really. I think it was rude, and kind of ignorant. There are plenty of people who would say the same sort of shit about Lucid Dreaming in general, and yet, *we* all *know* it to be real. 

I don't believe that other people can control our dreams, but I could be wrong, and you'd both do well to respect the opinions (and feelings) of others. When people talk about their dreams, they're putting themselves out there in front of us, naked. This stuff is always personal, and you should know that.  

not cool.

----------


## Jess

Don't take it seriously, he was only taking the mickey.  :smiley:

----------


## [email protected]

Dream network people... that's amazing! Anyway, I would fly above the world, and find a new landscape. Flying seems to be the best means of escape for me.  Or just chill out. Because you were just dreaming about someone controlling your dream. Similarly, a FALSE lucid dream is a dream in which you dream ABOUT a lucid dream - where you're not actually lucid but that's the going theme in the dream. I'm thinking the only way to stop this kind of thing form happening is to attain complete dream control.

----------


## italianmonkey

often any "overwhelming force" in a LD is in fact your body, trying to tell you something - from a flu to an uncomfortable position on the bed.
not so fascinating like nightwalker's conspiracies but much more believable, don't you agree??

----------


## Awhislyle

When I was a kid I had nightmares for years about the clown from IT, yet i don't think that there was some clown dream walker out there trying to scare me.


P.S. FU Stephen King for writing that book.

----------


## joolerm3ister

dang, i used to have nightmares of the IT clown too... remember how it turned into a spider? that did not scare me as much as compared to when it was still a clown... lol

----------

